# Only foul odour, no other symptoms?



## Naiad (Apr 9, 2013)

I've had this problem for nearly 4 years.

It started out when I was aged 14, after going for months on a bad diet. My mother had recently left the home, so there was no-one to cook and no proper food. I neglected my health while studying, skipping meals and eating loads of junk food. After some months of living this way, I started to get a lot of gas. I would feel myself passing this gas. Also, I got severely constipated.

I visited doctors, did research, and as a result, I changed my diet to a healthy one. Now for a long time, I only eat specific (wholegrain) carbohydrates, green vegetables, drink plenty of water and avoid all sugars, dairy and meat. This helped restore my bowel movements to an extent. Now the constipation is gone. I never feel myself passing gas. Yet I still have a bad odor.

In fact, I get no symptoms at all - apart from the foul odor. I have no idea what causes this. Why is it still there even though I have roughly normal bowel movements? Why do I not notice it? I can't even detect the way I smell - I only notice this symptom from the reactions of others. I never know if I'm going to have a good day, or a bad day. Every day is a different story and I don't know what to do.

What are your thoughts on this? Do you also have a foul odor, with no other symptoms? What could be causing this?


----------

